# Loggin In Problem



## mugsy27 (Feb 3, 2006)

i goto a TON of forums, and dont have this problem anywhere else...but when i come here, i always have to log in.  is there someway that i can get this site to remember me?  i looked through the usercp section but didnt see anything pertaining to this (like brows forum with cookies. etc).

help!


----------



## mugsy27 (Feb 3, 2006)

btw...everytime i login...i DO put a checkmark in the remember me box


----------



## GB (Feb 3, 2006)

It could be a corrupt cookie on your system. My best suggestion is to delete your cookies and clear your internet cache (do you know how to do that?). Make sure you are on any other site other than DC when you do it. Try that and see if it helps.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 3, 2006)

1) You must have cookies enabled for this site.

2) Instead of deleting all of your cookies - exit the internet, close your  browser, and go into your cookie folder. Delete all cookies with _*discusscooking*_ in the name. Reboot, and log in again. 

Let me know if this solves your problem.


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 7, 2006)

Couldn't log in until now! I started to get Dc withdrawal symptoms. Phew! Finally


----------



## pdswife (Feb 7, 2006)

yeah... it's been a long night.  lol.

Glad to see things are working again.


----------



## middie (Feb 7, 2006)

i had a hard time logging on too


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeah, me too.  I had just completed a reply, and the system went down before I could send the reply.  I don't remember which one it was.  But I do remember that I was hoping it was a server problem, or some other technical difficulty that could be repaired.  I'm glad it is working again.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 7, 2006)

^ oh no, I hate when that happens. One puts a lot of energy into something and then it gets taken away while posting. I have tried posting pix and only to be told they were too big, and that was after watching and taking and trying to post a big sunset over the suisse alps.


----------

